# NC... Wants to meet...



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

S: month and a half
NC: since nov 27th

Husband wants to meet to talk about my current living situation. My dad smokes weed. I'm not a fan of it especially around my 16 month old DD, but that was the only option I had when my H said he wanted to S. My main concern is that I don't want my DD to be taken from me in case he files for D. That's not the ? I have though. My ? is when we meet to figure out other options for me to live, how should I act and dress?

Btw, heard through the grapevine that he stated he wants to have a friendship with me. Just give you an idea where he's at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Make sure you look fabulous, confident and happy!
Remember your 180 chick!
Be strong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Make sure you look fabulous, confident and happy!
> Remember your 180 chick!
> Be strong!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Make sure you look fabulous, confident and happy!
> Remember your 180 chick!
> Be strong!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey I still want to know your story  did you send it to me in a pm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi sorry no I haven't!
It's soooo long but ill try and pm you this weekend.
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zappy88200 (Dec 6, 2012)

please send me too


----------



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

DG, yes make sure you look your damdest! Smell good too!

Act happy, be content with his decision, do not talk about the M, small talk only, happy talk, dont offer too much of your self, but when you do it is aout you moving foward.

Agree with him, tell him that this decision is for the best, be sincere.

Good luck!


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Alright everyone! Well, we didn't end up meeting in person because what we could talk about we did in email (happy about that since I'm doing nc). Part of the convo was about co-parenting and my H said that he wanted to figure out a specific schedule, blah blah blah. Well, I responded that I believe it would be the best decision for us to attend co-parenting counseling. He agreed! (huge shock). Then he went with the person I suggested! Don't know when we will begin it, but it's gonna get us in the same room with a counselor. Opinions? Is this a light at the end of the tunnel or has this not worked for others?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

